# Towhee CD



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins. Towhee completed her CD today with a 1st place. Score of 191.5 that included a hit for repeating 'Towhee heel' when her nose went up to the breeze during our heel free and a handler error..I stopped where the heel on lead stopped not when the judge said halt. So overall she did very well to score well with those 2 hits and I am very proud of her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Woohoo  That's much better! She has been a busy girl these past few days!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! Congrats to you and Towhee.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great news, Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome news... Way to go Towhee and Sharon.. Nice weekend!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I just got home (Towhee did not go HIT) and went to update K9Data - it had already been updated by her co-owners and breeders LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - I just got home (Towhee did not go HIT) and went to update K9Data - it had already been updated by her co-owners and breeders LOL


Hmmmm.... I think that would have bugged me as her actual live-in training owner.  

Congrats on the CD! Now onward to open? (yes, I hated it when people asked me that when I wanted to just celebrate his hard-earned CD)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nah, I thought it was great that they are excited. They saw her 1st 2 legs, her abysmal performance on Thu and missed her titling run but they really were hoping she would finish her title before going into season and being bred.

She starts an Open class next week but has most of the exercises basics with the exception of the DOR. 

BTW: Very advanced and seasoned dog/handler teams were NQing; the grounds were still soggy and the smells were apparently luscious - plus I don't think many dogs truly enjoyed their feet in the sogginess and dogs were indeed going down rolling.... 





Megora said:


> Hmmmm.... I think that would have bugged me as her actual live-in training owner.
> 
> Congrats on the CD! Now onward to open? (yes, I hated it when people asked me that when I wanted to just celebrate his hard-earned CD)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Grins. Towhee completed her CD today with a 1st place. Score of 191.5 that included a hit for repeating 'Towhee heel' when her nose went up to the breeze during our heel free and a handler error..I stopped where the heel on lead stopped not when the judge said halt. So overall she did very well to score well with those 2 hits and I am very proud of her.


Many congratulations! Way to finish the title in style!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Ms. Towhee on a very successful weekend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Very busy weekend indeed! Congrats!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!! 

Great job Towhee!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Good girl Towhee, FIRST PLACE, you number 1!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I missed seeing this post. Congratulations on the CD!!


----------

